# Not-Aus Verkettung von Altanlagen



## Habbel (6 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Richtmaschine Baujahr 1986 mit einem Not-Ausschalter,
welcher 2 Öffner frei hat. Ein Öffner wird dazu benutzt die Steuerspannung wegzuschalten im Fehlerfall. Also Not-Aus-Schalter einkanalig ohne Auswerterelais. Wiederanlauf ist nach Not-Aus nicht möglich.

Dann habe ich noch eine Presse Baujahr 1999. Die Presse hat einen 2-kanaligen Not-Aus, welcher durch 4 Schütze gebildet wird. Zwei bilden also immer einen Kanal. 
Jetzt soll ich die beiden Maschinen miteinander verknüpfen. 
Mit den 2 freien Öffnern des Not-Ausschalters der Richtmaschine, kann ich an der dafür vorgesehenen Schnittstellen die Notausrelais der Presse auslösen. Gut soweit.

Die Presse kann mit zwei freien Not-Aus-Relais-Kontakten die Richtmaschine zweikanalig anhalten. Das geht aber nicht, weil das der Hersteller der Richtmaschine nur einen Kontakt vorgesehen hat.
Darf ich mit nur einem Kanal der Presse die Richtmaschine anhalten,
oder muss ich die Richtmaschine zweikanalig hochrüsten bzw. überhaupt modernisieren?#

Gruß Jens


----------



## jora (7 November 2013)

Guten Morgen Habbel,

ich nehme an, das es nicht um eine wesentliche Änderung geht, sondern nur um eine Modifikation der vorhandenen Altmaschinen. Oder?
Geh bitte auf 
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/
und suche nach "Änderung", der erste Beitrag. Ich hätte gern ein Link gesetzt, doch scheinbar ist es für mich noch zu früh....
Wobei, werden die beiden Altmaschinen später sicherheitstechnisch zusammen arbeiten? Also wenn jmd an AM2 arbeiten möchte, geht ggf. eine Gefahr durch AM1 aus?
Sollte das so sein, musst du nachdenken, ob du nicht eine neue Maschine bzw. Gesamtheit von Maschinen erstellst, was bedeuten würde, das du beide Maschinen auf den aktuellen Stand der Technik bringen musst.
Geh bitte auf
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/
und suche nach "Gesamtheit", der erste Beitrag
Wenn es sich eine reine funktionstechnische Verknüpfung handelt, erweiterst du die Altmaschinen unter der Betriebssicherheitsverodnung. Das ist nicht mein Spezialgebiet, aber generell halte ich es immer für den richtigen Weg, mindestens die anerkannten Regeln der Technik einzuhalten. Ich würde vermuten, das ein zweikanaliger Not-Halt/Not-Aus mittlerweile zu den Grundlagen der Maschinensicherheit gehört. Aber hier teilen sich die Meinungen garaniert.

Als Fazit würde ich dich fragen, kostet es so viel mehr, den Not-Halt zweikanalig auszuführen, in Relation, wenn wirklich etwas passiert und man sich dann deswegen verteidigen muss?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Blockmove (7 November 2013)

Bei Pressen würde ich schon sehr aufpassen. Üblicherweise haben diese sehr hohe Anforderungen an Perfermancelevel und Sicherheitskategorie.
Einfach einen externen Not-Aus in Reihe zum vorhandenen Not-Aus schalten, ist kritisch.

Für Umbauten / Änderungen gibt es den Begriff der wesentlichen Änderung
Hier ein Link dazu: http://www.baua.de/de/Produktsicherheit/Produktgruppen/Maschinen/Wesentliche-Veraenderung.html

Man *könnte *zum Beispiel deinen Umbau auch so interpredieren, dass du dadurch die Sicherheit der Presse verringerst.
Du schaffst eine Verbindung zu einer weiteren Anlage. Dadurch entstehen weitere mögliche Fehlerquellen.
Beispiel: Querschluß im Verbindungskabel oder im Schaltschrank der ext. Anlage.
Was passiert in diesem Fall?
Erkennt die Schützschaltung der Presse diesen Fehler ... Wahrscheinlich eher nicht.
Somit hast du die Sicherheit der Presse verringert und du hast eine wesentliche Änderung am Hals.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Habbel (7 November 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

es ist wie Alex schreibt eine reine  funktionstechnische Verknüpfung. An der Presse ist eine zweikanalige  Not-Aus-Schnittstelle vorhanden, für das Einschleifen des  Not-Aus-Schalters der Richtmaschine.
Die Presse stellt bereits Kontakte für das Abschalten der Richtmaschine zur Verfügung, mittels NOT-Aus Relais. 

Die  Richtmaschine stellt vom Hersteller aus, einkanalig einen Abschaltpunkt  für das Not-Aus-Relais der Presse zur Verfügung, welcher in Reihe zum  Not-Aus-Schalter der Richtmaschine liegt.
Der Not-Aus-Schalter der  Richtmaschine ist einkanalig, jedoch läßt sich dort ein dritter Öffner  problemlos anbringen um ihn zur zweikanaligen Presse durchzuschleifen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## jora (7 November 2013)

Ist die Verknüpfung ausreichend betrachtet worden, also mechanisch, elektrisch, ....? 
Wenn man zum Schluss kommt, das nichts weiteres notwendig ist, muss eine entsprechende objektive Betrachtung vorhanden sein. Bei dieser Betrachtung muss klar gezeigt werden, das keine neue Gefahr erzeugt bzw. das vorhandene Sicherheitsniveau nicht reduziert worden ist. Diese Betrachtung muss auch belastbar sein, eine Aussage wie z.B. "hat schon immer funktioniert" gehört auf keinen Fall rein. Nur diese Betrachtung kann dich/euch im Zweifelsfall vor unangenehmen Konsequenzen bewahren und muss dementsprechend schriftlich und dauerhaft archiviert sein.
Nur so umgeht man das Problem, das Dieter beschrieben hat.


----------

